# Tax - transition from temporary visa to Permanent residency for foreign incomes



## hmacon (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have been living in Australia for some years under a Temporary visa. Therefore I did not have to declare French bank account interests and rental income from my property in France (as I have been paying taxes to the french tax office).

- I have got now my Permanent residency since February 2011.
- I have received monthly rents from my property in France since July 2010.

As a permanent resident of Australia, I have now to declare to ATO my rental incomes from my french property.

But what period should I declare to ATO?
Rents I received from July 2010 to June 2011 _or_ rents I received from March 2011 to June 2011?

Is there any references in any ATO booklets regarding the transition period and what the law says exactly?

Same question regarding french bank account interests received in January 2011 on my french bank account...

Thanks and regards,

HM


----------

